# Clyde...



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Clyde went to the bridge today at 1pm. For those of you who wish to see his story.. there is another topic here:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4365

I can't really say much right now..


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I am so so sorry, Aonir.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am also so sorry about Clyde.  
Please take care of yourself in this difficult time.


----------



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

oh no, i am so sorry!! you'll be in my prayers!! yes, please take care of yourself!!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this. Losing a friend and companion is never easy. Remember Clyde for all the good memories and all he was able to teach you of cats and sharing.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Have fun, Clyde.

My condolences, Aonir.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Aonir.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

My condolences on your loss. RIP Clyde.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Emily, I am sorry for your loss. Clyde does live on in your heart and in your memories and as long as you remember him, he will be alive.

I will keep you in my prayers.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Emily, My heart is aching for you. I am grateful that Clyde was loved so much in his short life. I know this is terribly hard for you, but he will never be forgotten as long as you live, and you will love him just as much in ten years as you do today. God bless you and give you peace of mind. I'm so terribly sorry.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

tragic. i'm sorry for your loss


----------



## iheartkittys (Mar 18, 2004)

Such heartbreaking news  But picture this:
Your beloved Clyde sipping from a fresh stream of water, jumping in the tall grass trying to catch butterflies - (the butterflies act as cat teasers at the bridge) and he eats from a plentiful source of fresh food that is caught for/by him daily. Clyde is completely restored and will wait for you  >>>>)


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Clyde*

I just read your sad news.
I'm so sorry  

seashell


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

very sorry. take care. )))


----------

